# AMF Roadmaster Skyrider thoughts



## Euphman06 (Feb 2, 2012)

On the local CL. Buyer has agreed to $120, do you guys think it's worth that? I liked the old speedo and saddle bags on it more than anything. Seems in great shape after a wipe down and polish. Don't want to waste my sparse money so wanted to get fellow enthusiasts' point of view on this bike. Here is the ad.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/2782136159.html


----------



## bits n pieces (Feb 2, 2012)

*$100 sounds better*

but i would pay $120 if i wanted it. The speedo, light , and bags, and tank are worth $120. The rest is free.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL that looks just like the one I sold, I purchased it for 10 bucks near allentown. Then sold it at local auction and only made 30 bucks off it. Kinda wish I still had it cause it wasn't a bad bike rode well


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2012)

*Heres mine.*

I truly love mine it rides so smooth,I would buy it.


----------

